# Pooch Test Please 10/17 New Pics



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

This is my goat Rosie, and I've gone back and forth on whether she is preggers or not. Half the poeple I show pic too say no, and the other half say yes, and then theird half say "I dunno".

I'm kinds hoping she is, b/c they would be the babies of my buck/wether that was just killed. If she is pregnant, she's due the end of the month. She is starting to bag up, and sometimes I feel like there is something moving in there, but her but doesn't look poochy enough to me.

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

she looks preggy to me


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

Can dogs tell when a goat is pregnant? My BC and GSD are constantly herding her back into the pen, where before, as recetnly as two weeks ago, they kept their distance and guarded as a whole. Especially my GSD, he usually shows little to no interest in the goats. Now if she is out, I cant keep him away from her!

Has anyone else's dogs ever done this?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

With that udder I would defiently say so, that looks like a typical ff udder. She dosent tho look like she will go at the end of the month, that udder looks like another month or two to go. Is there a possible way she got bred later??


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

No, It would had to have been between June 2-9. Before that she wasn't around a buck, and after the 9th my buck was a wether.

What makes it so difficult is she does not like to be touched, for feeling for ligaments is hard to. But when I can a hold of her, hers do feel soft.

She looks to be carrying the babies low. She doesn't stick out the sides like other preggies I've seen.

Or, she's just fat! :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

what kind of method did you use to wether him? if the banding method I hear they are furtile for a little bit afterwards, but not for really long


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

He was surgically castrated. I didn't know how horrible it was for older bucks, and will never do it again. I felt awful for days.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

It's quite a procedure, isn't it! We had our mini-horse colt gelded this year...Hubby was a little freaked out! He was bothered because the vet just tossed the testicles! I said "What do you want to have a funeral for them?" :ROFL: He took pics of our little wether boys, they were surgically done, under general anesthesia, they look like they are dead! I'll band from now on...it was way to expensive to have the vet do it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

If she is preggy, and was even bred the 9th...150 days would be November 5th.....she could even go a few days beyond that.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

So the general consensus is yes Rosie is pregnant?

:sigh: I just wish there was a way to know for sure, ya know?

At least the kidding pen is already set up just in case of babies...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

If she was bred that early and due in a month, get her held somehow and feel for kid movement...you would be sure then.On the right side and just in front of her udder..you'll feel movement there if she was in fact bred.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

If you really want to know for sure (which I still lean to yes she is) I would say draw blood and send to Biotech. It is 7.50 for the test. The link is on my website.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it. I've had goats for less than half a year now, so I've had to learn along by the seat of my pants.

What about Rosie specifically indicates pregnancy? I;m not doubting at all, I just want to know what too for in regards to change over the next month, etc.

I'm picking up another doe today, and she been running loose with a buck. I could be doing this again all over!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

Here is a better pic from tonite.



















ARRRG! I cant get the pic to rotate.

Just tilt you head to the left....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

Great,now the picture is showing up right, and I look silly.

Sigh.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

O no, not silly at all! She would be a first freshener, right? What breed is she? As far as her being preggy, it takes a trained eye to see the difference in the shape of a does vulva...different does do not always have the same "preggy looking" backside. Her udder development is minimal, but I had a very young FF doeling that had no udder o speak of when she delivered....there was colostrum and apparanly enough to sustain her doeling too...I still supplemented with a bottle once a day and massaged the little does udder to get the production up, her udder did fill in though within 3 days so her baby did fine, just nursed more often and was a healthy , happy kid.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

Everyone here is so nice and helpful!

Rosie is a Nubian/Alpine Mix. At least, thats what the woman I bought her from told me. She does have a Boer Coloring, so there could be that in there too. She is a standoffish goat, and isn't one for affection. She wants to be with us, but doesn't want to be loved on.

Yes, Rosie would be a FF. She was bred last fall to a sterile buck, and I guess when I bought her and she was around my buck in June, he forced a heat cycle. Does that happen?

I've felt on her belly every day, and I guess I just dont know what to feel for. I can't tell if what I'm feeling is a kid, or echoes of the rumen.

I really, really, really hope y'all are right and she is pregnant. I would love to have Jack babies.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*



liz said:


> If she was bred that early and due in a month, get her held somehow and feel for kid movement...you would be sure then.On the right side and just in front of her udder..you'll feel movement there if she was in fact bred.


Ok ,so I got hubby to hold/straddle her last night. I felt all over her belly, but I'm still not sure I felt any movement.

Does this mean there are multiples and they can't move much?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

I would say yes. I believe you do have a few weeks to go, like the first part of November.

Have you given her, her CDT shot? If not I would do it right away. She needs it at least 2 weeks before the baby comes. Then the babies need them at 2 weeks old and again 4 weeks after that.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

Where do I get a CDT shot? I called the vet, hoping I could pick it up tomorrow when I drop off the fecals, but they said to go to a farm store. Our choices here are TSC, and the farmer's co-op.

I know I sound like a bad goat owner, but like I said, we really got into it accidently, and have been learning by the seat of our pants.

I am sending off Rosies blood tomorrow. Hopefully it will get there quick enough to be tested wednesday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

TSC shows they have the vaccine ............C&d-Tetanus Toxoid Vaccine

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs ... ue&cFlag=1


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

yes tractor supply usually carries that CD/T vaccine if not you can order it from like http://www.jefferslivestock.com but it can be pricy with the extra shipping cost for bioligicals.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

OK, TSC has it. I'll go after work.

Thanks again, I hope everyone doesn't think I'm a complete moron!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*



> Thanks again, I hope everyone doesn't think I'm a complete moron!


 no ........not at all......don't say that......we've all been there at one time or another and are still asking new questions each day...........we are still learning everyday....................you did come to the right place .............we will try really hard to help....but sometimes consulting a vet can help ...............if we can't.................. 

don't feel bad........... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

If you are near the farmers COOP they are normally a lot cheaper. I get mine at the COOP and it is almost half the price as anywhere else.

Hey, there is no way of knowing things when you get a goat. it is a learning experience every day. I do believe we all learn something every day.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

you should have seen me a week ago texting Allison because I was upset that Hope was sick. And of course you forget everything you know when it is your goat that is sick!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

Ok, so tried three times to find the jugular vein and draw blood. It was a major fail.

I did feel her belly again. It is really really tight and hard near the udder, and the udder itself feels round like a ball. I _think_ I felt something kick. Also, the area above her belly and in front of her hips has started to hollow out.

Her vulva has a orangy/brown discharge, and she is eating a lot of hay. And also, hangs her head, and squats low to pee.

I hope I haven't gotten my hopes up. I'd love to have babies.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Pooch Test Please*

Ok, so last night I got pics, and now I can't find my cable, sooo.

I compared her pooch to my new doe's. While Rosie definitely has a milk bag forming, I sear her anus is retreating back up. Her vulva is still long and reddish, but not puffy like other does I've seen here. Or does that puffiness happen closer to time?

I know heat can mimic pregnancy, but she wouldn't have a milk bag for so long, would she?

And do FF usually go early, late, or exactly on time?

Tonite I go to the state fair. I'll be looking for chickens, not goats.

Tomorrow, I'll give everyone their CDT shot.

Thanks! I'm such a nervous nellie.

ETA: Got my camera! New pics, what do y'all think....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say watch that udder!! I'm no "pooch" expert but her udder is telling me that yes she's got babies on the way....as far as when??? My only FF in 5 years went on day 145 , but then again so did my other "experienced" moms, you still have a ways to go at least a few weeks, depending on when she left your buck in June.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Liz... I am not very good on the pooch test either... but by the looks of her udder I would say she has definitely got a kid(s) in there! :stars:


----------

